# Completed Humidor



## Ken Johnson (Oct 3, 2012)

This has been a 5 month project. Finally completed it on Monday and delivered it to my customer last evening. It is birdseye maple dyed dark brown with a marblewood top. It measures 24" wide x 16" x 9" high. It will probably hold more than 400 cigars. 



[attachment=11551]



[attachment=11552]



[attachment=11553]



[attachment=11554]



[attachment=11555]


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 3, 2012)

Beautiful work. The two woods looks great together, never seen marblewood before but I like the way it looks.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2012)

That's beautiful Ken. Very elegant. Going to install some hardware in there aren't you?


----------



## Ken Johnson (Oct 3, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> Beautiful work. The two woods looks great together, never seen marblewood before but I like the way it looks.



It is a beautiful wood. Very dense and heavy but nice to work with.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Oct 3, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That's beautiful Ken. Very elegant. Going to install some hardware in there aren't you?



I'm not big on installing the humidifier and hygrometer inside the lid because it covers up the beauty of the wood. I prefer using the jar style humidification units because they are small and can be located throughout the box to even out the internal humidity. I also use the small skinny digital hygrometers that you just lay in the upper tray next to your cigars. I just hate covering up the wood grain.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 3, 2012)

Really nice work ! The attention to detail stands out.
Scott


----------

